# Some Fish Keep Dying?



## nagash45 (Aug 29, 2007)

My tank is about 9 mths old its a 60gal with SD 1.025, Ph 8.2, no ammonia, no nitrite, virutally no nitrate...

I have 60 pounds of live rock, protein skimmer, 2" agragonite sand, decent lighting...

I just lost 1 lawnmower blenny and 1 maroon clown yet have been able to keep a sand sifting star for almost 7 mths now with no problems

I also have: 1 pistol shrimp, 1 spotted hawkfish, 1 firefish, about 5 turbo snails, about 10 blue legged hermits, and 1 long spined urchin.

the spotted hawkfish and firefish are about 3 weeks old but everything else is roughly 2 - 3 mths... 

what could the problem be??


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

When you say "everything else" lasts 2 - 3 months, can you give us a specific history of the fish which have died? Where are you purchasing the fish? What are you feeding and how often? What behaviors have the fish shown leading up to their death?


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

How many fish are you adding at once?


----------



## nagash45 (Aug 29, 2007)

The fishes behavior does not seem to change before death, they still seem to eat the same and are just as active as they were when added. 

So far i have lost:

Maroon Clown, Green Chromis, Lawnmower Blenny, and a Coral Banded Shrimp..

I have never had more than 4-5 fish in the tank at once. 


Thanks Again Guys


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Does this still need to be addressed? Sorry, it slipped thru the cracks.


----------



## jumpman23 (Apr 28, 2008)

Do you have an adequate filtration system?

Either Sump tank, Canister, or hang on filter?


----------



## ksicard (Aug 4, 2008)

something has to be seriously wrong because my maroon clown is the hartiest fish ever. when i went on vacation for a month my pumps broke down first week i was gone do to irresponsible friends who didnt fill the sump. That fish survived a month without any type of filteration and no food. and he still looked healthy when he got back and so i moved him to my medical tank till i fixed the pumps. and to this day 6 years of having the little guy.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Pasfur said:


> When you say "everything else" lasts 2 - 3 months, can you give us a specific history of the fish which have died? Where are you purchasing the fish? What are you feeding and how often? What behaviors have the fish shown leading up to their death?


----------

